# Cigars give you sleeping problems?



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

So for right now I have to lay off the cigars during the week days. Last week I smoked 5 of the 7 days. I work untill 6pm so by the time I get home, eat and get outside for a relaxing smoke it is usually 8 or so. I realized all that week I would get into bed at 11 and just lay there. I realize I am hitting myself with quite a bit of nicotine as someimes when I stand up from a hour+ long smoke I can be slightly light headed. I havent had much nicotine since I quite smoking cigs around 5 years ago and I have just gotten into my cigars seriously over the last month.
My wife was quick to point out that besides the nicotine I was drinking one to two diet Dr. Peppers durring and after my cigars. So I am getting hit with caffine and nicotine an hour before bed. 

What does everyone else do? Change to water? Smoke more so I don't feel the effects as much?


----------



## Dog Rockets (Oct 1, 2008)

It's probably the caffeine and not the nicotine. Nicotine is a bizarre drug, in that in small doses (AKA, cigarettes), it is stimulating; in large doses (aka, cigars) it is sedating. In any case, it is largely out of your system in an hour.

Caffeine on the other hand can hang around for 6-8 hours or even more depending on how quickly your body metabolizes it. So cut it out with the soda and smoke another cigar!


----------



## codykrr (Jul 30, 2010)

personally I prefer to drink sweet tea with most of my cigars. But as far as the nicotine, you will build your tolerance back up. 

Good luck on figuring it out though. I have been an insomniac for 18 years. sometimes I am lucky if I ever make it to bed within a 36 to 48 hour period.


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

codykrr said:


> personally I prefer to drink sweet tea with most of my cigars. But as far as the nicotine, you will build your tolerance back up.
> 
> Good luck on figuring it out though. I have been an insomniac for 18 years. sometimes I am lucky if I ever make it to bed within a 36 to 48 hour period.


Thanks but I feel your pain. My wife is asleep in 5 minutes. If I can fall alseep in 1-2 hours I am doing good. I have severe sleep issues mainly sleep walking. I am pretty sure I do not get much REM sleep. I will get up and start getting ready for work and brush my teeth only to find out its 1:30am. Once I got ready and drove across the street to buy a bagel on my way to work before I finally realized it was 3am.


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

I have the same issue if I smoke late at night (which I usually do, because it's hot as hell during the day).


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

IMHO you should replace that soda with a nice glass of Crown Royal or two and sleep like a baby!!!!:beerchug: If you dont drink alcohol then when Im on call for work and can't enjoy a couple cocktails I go for a club soda which goes great with a smoke!!!! I really can't see the nicotine being the culprit but then again everyone's body is different!!! Good Luck with a cure.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Strong cigars too close to bedtime can either keep me awake, or cause some pretty vivid dreams! Sometimes it's cool, sometimes it sucks...


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> IMHO you should replace that soda with a nice glass of Crown Royal or two and sleep like a baby!!!!:beerchug: If you dont drink alcohol then when Im on call for work and can't enjoy a couple cocktails I go for a club soda which goes great with a smoke!!!! I really can't see the nicotine being the culprit but then again everyone's body is different!!! Good Luck with a cure.


 Well my dad did come over the other night while I was smoking a Punch and asked if I was drinking my Grand Marnier like last time. He laughed when I showed him my Dr. Pepper. 
Before I decided to try and take my cigars to the next level I usually only smoked one when people were over and usually with my Grand Marnier 100th anny. I can't afford to drink that with every cigar. I also think the orange would be too strong when I am actually trying to taste a cigar. I have some Remy 1738 but I am not a huge fan of it yet.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

I try to drink ice water at night and a milder cigar. Just finished a Vegas Gold and gonna crash soon


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

FiveStar said:


> Strong cigars too close to bedtime can either keep me awake, or cause some pretty vivid dreams! Sometimes it's cool, sometimes it sucks...


Last night I had a bad dream. I stopped by the B&M and got a Padron 1964, a Fuente 858, a and a WOA. I think that had something to do with my bad dream since I have never frozen any cigars. In my dream I opened my humidor and beetles were destroying everything. They were even eating holes in my humidor like rotten wood. Everything was ruined and covered in beetles. It was terrible.


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

Vwluv10338 said:


> Last night I had a bad dream. I stopped by the B&M and got a Padron 1964, a Fuente 858, a and a WOA. I think that had something to do with my bad dream since I have never frozen any cigars. In my dream I opened my humidor and beetles were destroying everything. They were even eating holes in my humidor like rotten wood. Everything was ruined and covered in beetles. It was terrible.


mg:
that is a bad dream... 
I think im going to go check something now.... lol...
:bolt:


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Just try cutting out the soda. Regular soda is like drink coffee.


----------



## Gibson (Aug 26, 2010)

Vwluv10338 said:


> So for right now I have to lay off the cigars during the week days. Last week I smoked 5 of the 7 days. I work untill 6pm so by the time I get home, eat and get outside for a relaxing smoke it is usually 8 or so. I realized all that week I would get into bed at 11 and just lay there. I realize I am hitting myself with quite a bit of nicotine as someimes when I stand up from a hour+ long smoke I can be slightly light headed. I havent had much nicotine since I quite smoking cigs around 5 years ago and I have just gotten into my cigars seriously over the last month.
> My wife was quick to point out that besides the nicotine I was drinking one to two diet Dr. Peppers durring and after my cigars. So I am getting hit with caffine and nicotine an hour before bed.
> 
> What does everyone else do? Change to water? Smoke more so I don't feel the effects as much?


I have about the same exact stoge schedule as you. I usually start at 9 pm and I smoke about 5 evenings out of the week. Never had any problem with it keeping me up though.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

My pipe keeps me up.
I always gotta have one more bowl.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Agreed that it is probably the caffeine.

I wouldn't switch to alcohol if I were you. Alcohol can help put you to sleep initially, but it disrupts REM sleep. So you might sleep a little more, but it's lower quality sleep.

Get rid of the DDP. No caffeine within 6 hours or so of bedtime. Switch to root beer, which doesn't have caffeine. There's a growing trend here of pairing root beer with a fine cigar! Click --> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/273970-root-beer-yes-sir.html


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Diet stewarts root beer ...........great stuff i think its more the caffine


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm going to agree with everyone else who as been pointing to caffeine as the culprit. I don't drink anything with caffeine after lunch and it has made a huge difference. Before that I could lay awake for up to two hours before cutting out the caffeine. Cigars do not have much of an affect on my ability to fall asleep personally.


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

I will have to try root beer. I can get down with that.


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh and cigars give me trouble sleeping while I wait for my gf to see that I just ordered smokes:fish:


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

i second that rob!!!!


----------

